# It's Friday Again.......



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

........and RLT39 'AW' for me:










Cheers


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Timex Divers today - one of my favourite watches


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for me today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

DA 36 today.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Its going to be this one for awhile...










Later,

William


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RLT69 Today...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Monster today:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Orca then possibly an Orange monster.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Can't get this off my wrist yet


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This for work... roll on 4 oc'lock!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

SMP, yet again ..










/vince ..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Aerospace this morning; got a couple of packages to pick up later so might change


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

has to be the prs-14 again


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just as a kind of "homage" to Knut, who has been very helpfull.

Bertrand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one for me ... sorry Mel


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today Anonimo "Dino Zei Nemo"

Martin


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

HAGWE

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Downsizing this week


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot Today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Citizen Dolphin, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today

deBalzac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Premier today
> 
> deBalzac


I love it, I want it









Great photo BTW


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Starting the day with this...
> 
> *Citizen Dolphin, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*


qtz version for me, off to the golf course in a bit


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How`s the hangover Paul?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Lanco on a new strap:










best regards

Jan


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My 656 is back on its bracelet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Still waiting for my new watch,looks like it's going to be a no show after three weeks from Germany sent by DHL!!

Can't complain too much because Stowa upgraded my watch to sapphire case back free of charge! and will send a replacement if i don' get anything by Tuesday.It's just so frustrating!!!

Wearing this Alpha today










have a great weekend all.

Regards

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How`s the hangover Paul?


What hangover?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

'Whiteshark' today for a while.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

No real surprise from me...

The strap is going to take some breaking in, it is 'substantial'


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Aerospace this morning; got a couple of packages to pick up later so might change


I trust you were wearing those magnificent Man City blue cuffs J when we absolutely stuffed Middlesborough
















Nice watch by the way!! 

Is the extra feature of the bracelet digital read out worth the price difference between the same watch which doesn't have that feature!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI again,

Look what arrived at lunchtime!!! I love it ,really well made, great weight,beautiful clear dial.



















paul


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

for work










now Ive finished


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kronos for me today..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HI again,
> 
> Look what arrived at lunchtime!!! I love it ,really well made, great weight,beautiful clear dial.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Paul! Very nice watch you have got there!

All the best

Jan


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

70s Seiko today6139-6002 today...the one with orange glass.

Don't have an image on this pc but there is one on this page

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:SvWt0...&lr=lang_en

then probably a SEiko g757 for the pub


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Is the extra feature of the bracelet digital read out worth the price difference between the same watch which doesn't have that feature!?


Griff the honest answer is no, it's not worth the price difference! It is a cool gadget though. When I was in Canada recently I did use it, I left it on London time set the T2 function on the watch to Toronto time and the watch to Vancouver time. I didn't use the take-off and landing functions though







.

I am not looking forward to it's first service, got a feeling I am going to be charged quite a lot for the co-pilot.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy Friday, Forumers. This unsightly hunk of crap today...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This week I have mostly been wearing the Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

11oss said:


> for work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Glycine is *VERY* nice!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> This week I have mostly been wearing the Omega Speedmaster Professional


I *hope* you will be using it to record Hamiltons win!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with the Mirage all day


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Griff


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this since i recieved it today ,my first rlt im blown away by it .it will be on my wrist for a while i think.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Enzo EMV for me most of this week.....










Have a good weekend all

Rich


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Enzo EMV for me most of this week.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooooooooo..................


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some great watches as usual gents ,limes tausend for me today ,good to see you back and well paul (mrcrowley)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Double wristed today:

Left is Orfina:










Right is Vintage Deco Elgin:










Have a great weekend all

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


>


Begob that's complicated! My brain struggles with a chronograph...

What do they all mean...?

Good to see you again.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> this since i recieved it today ,my first rlt im blown away by it .it will be on my wrist for a while i think.


I have the same watch... good isn't it? Big chunky b*gger that fits.

I keep grabbing it in the morning over others because it feels so good on the wrist.

(And I like the way it resets......)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > this since i recieved it today ,my first rlt im blown away by it .it will be on my wrist for a while i think.
> ...


yeah ive had it on all day and cant stop looking at it ,ive been debating which watch to take on my cruise next week since i booked it i think itll be this one.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Most of today it has been the Lumpy one










I was surprised that they were still working when I found them this morning.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got this on my birthday, expect to be wearing it for the weekend:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Brilliant Watch. I had mine on all day.


----------

